# USA - Professional Basketball Arenas



## Dallaz (Aug 6, 2011)

Dallas - American Airline Center (Capacity 19,200, up to 21,146 with standing room)


----------



## kaz03 (Aug 17, 2011)

http://www.umhoops.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/800px-United_Center_0607161.jpg










One of the best NBA venues, I just hope the area around it continues to improve.


----------



## WesTexas (Aug 20, 2011)

The American airlines Center is an AMAZING venue. Built more for hockey than basketball, but great for both.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

Staples Center - Los Angeles CA, Probably the most well known arena in the world, Home to the Los Angeles Lakers (18,997), Los Angeles Clippers (19,060) and the Los Angeles Sparks (13,141)


----------



## Dallaz (Aug 6, 2011)

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> Staples Center - Los Angeles CA, Probably the most well known arena in the world, Home to the Los Angeles Lakers (18,997), Los Angeles Clippers (19,060) and the Los Angeles Sparks (13,141)


MSG is more known.


----------



## JJG (Aug 4, 2010)

Yeah, Staples doesn't really have that WORLDWIDE spotlight like MSG.


----------



## krudmonk (Jun 14, 2007)

Staples has a perennial contender playing there, unlike MSG. Only NYC-centric media keep that old piece of crap in the spotlight.


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

krudmonk said:


> Staples has a perennial contender playing there, unlike MSG. Only NYC-centric media keep that old piece of crap in the spotlight.


MSG is undergoing a massive renovation, plus it hosts WAY more events than just Knicks games.


----------



## ryebreadraz (Sep 4, 2008)

MSG and Staples are definitely the top two. Staples hosting the Grammy's definitely gives it a major edge that MSG doesn't have and somewhat makes up for having less history.


----------



## Archbishop (Aug 18, 2009)

Bankers Life Fieldhouse formerly known as Conseco Fieldhouse is one of the best venues in the NBA.


----------



## JJG (Aug 4, 2010)

ryebreadraz said:


> MSG and Staples are definitely the top two. Staples hosting the Grammy's definitely gives it a major edge that MSG doesn't have and somewhat makes up for having less history.


Huh....?



I'm not sayin' Staples isn't a premeire arena, but MSG has YEARS of history and several major events in its lifetime over Staples.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

Never mind...dont want to ruin this good thread


----------



## JJG (Aug 4, 2010)

:doh: (oh lord....)

Before this becomes another East Coast/West Coast beef..... here's the Toyota Center in Houston:


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

The Toyota Center looks very similar inside to the Sprint center with the way the tiers and suits are layed out,and even reminds me of Reliant Stadium


----------



## ryebreadraz (Sep 4, 2008)

Conseco Fieldhouse is still the best NBA arena I've ever been in. The sightlines, the concourses, the locations, the atmosphere (when there are people there) are incredible.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

*EnergySolutions Arena*


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Power Balance Pavilion*


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

ryebreadraz said:


> Conseco Fieldhouse is still the best NBA arena I've ever been in. The sightlines, the concourses, the locations, the atmosphere (when there are people there) are incredible.


Ive always been intrigued by it and would love to go to a game there. looks fantastic.


----------



## derzberb (Aug 13, 2009)

please more pics from ground-level like this one: 



Archbishop said:


>


, espeially while event is happening. thanks in foreout.


----------



## Topher51 (Mar 28, 2009)

RMB2007 said:


> *Power Balance Pavilion*


Wow, I can see why the Kings need a new arena. Not that it would bother me or any other John Q. Fan to watch games there, but that has got to be the worst arena in the NBA by miles when it comes to luxury amenities.


----------



## Darloeye (Jun 15, 2010)

Nevermind


----------



## WesTexas (Aug 20, 2011)

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> Staples has the most events in the world, MSG is second as of 2011. they flip flop every couple years.* can we end this stupidity?*


Says the guy who needed to get in the last word....


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

What are the chances of Twolves moving to the Xcel Energy Center one day? At least judging by the pictures that venue looks a lot better than Target Center.


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

I remember hearing rumblings that they might renovate the Target Center.


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> Staples has the most events in the world, MSG is second as of 2011. they flip flop every couple years. can we end this stupidity?


MSG has also lost a lot of dates to renovation


----------



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

SpicyMcHaggis said:


> What are the chances of Twolves moving to the Xcel Energy Center one day? At least judging by the pictures that venue looks a lot better than Target Center.


There is no talk of that, other than during a possible Target Center renovation. It would probably do fine for both teams, but there are potential logistical conflicts that would come up with both in the same venue. The Target Center's lower level has also been permanently reconfigured for basketball giving it better sightlines than multipurpose arenas. 

Target Center









Current Exterior, which is pretty atrocious in my opinion.









The suprisingly pleasant and functional seating bowl

There is a renovation plan in place for the Target Center, probably with funding attached to the new vikings stadium. It would give it a new main entrance new facade (a vast improvement in my mind) improved concourses, 3 new club areas, loges (but with fewer suites) and a party deck. My understanding is that the VIP situation post renovation would include +/- 40 suites (down from 68) a courtside club with about 500 seats, a lower level club along the opposite side with around 1,000 seats, a new 500 seat endline club and 40-60 loges (4-6 seat sort of mini suites) the current Cambria club area. If this renovation went through the Target Center would probably be better suited to the needs of the Timberwolves than the X. For comparisons sake the Xcel Center has 72 suites and about 3,000 club seats.

renovation web site -http://targetcenterrenovation.org/









The Vastly improved exterior that is proposed.


----------



## AMUCK (Nov 5, 2010)

STAPLES center


----------



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

Great, we haven't seen that one yet.....


----------



## JJG (Aug 4, 2010)

Can we NOT say anything else about Staples or MSG, please?


----------



## AMUCK (Nov 5, 2010)

that's how a full house looks...


----------



## JJG (Aug 4, 2010)

AMUCK said:


> that's how a full house looks...


... I think you missed the point... and the first couple pages, apparently.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Bradley Center*


----------



## AMUCK (Nov 5, 2010)

JJG said:


> ... I think you missed the point... and the first couple pages, apparently.


The point of this thread is to post professional basektball arenas in the US. You can go along being smug and nick-picking whether STAPLES has as much history as MSG.


----------



## WesTexas (Aug 20, 2011)

SpicyMcHaggis said:


> What are the chances of Twolves moving to the Xcel Energy Center one day? At least judging by the pictures that venue looks a lot better than Target Center.


There is a HUGE proposed renovation planned for Target Center.


----------



## WesTexas (Aug 20, 2011)

AMUCK said:


> The point of this thread is to post professional basektball arenas in the US. You can go along being smug and nick-picking whether STAPLES has as much history as MSG.


Staples is a place for Hollywood to show off Hollywood. No regular fan can afford to sit in the lower bowl of Staples so the real Lakers fans are on the upper tier which is above 4 levels of stacked suites. Staples is not that good of an arena, and just because it is in LA and get allot of events does not make it better than allllll others. Staples is the most perfect example of class ism in America during an NBA game because the rich and beautiful are down low while the average and...average are separated from them by 50 feet of corporate boxes and security. Lets see all the other arenas for once, the NBA does not revolve around Staples Center!


----------



## WesTexas (Aug 20, 2011)

RMB2007 said:


> *Bradley Center*


The Warriors, Bucks and Kings need a new arena more than anyone else in the league.


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

WesTexas said:


> There is a HUGE proposed renovation planned for Target Center.


When could this happen? I like the exterior shots.. did they publish anything about the interior?


----------



## JJG (Aug 4, 2010)

AMUCK said:


> *The point of this thread is to post professional basektball arenas in the US*. You can go along being smug and nick-picking whether STAPLES has as much history as MSG.


YES, it is. And I'd like to keep it that way.

I wouldn't mind, but let's face it, it's just gonna keep going back and forth.

If you wanna argue about which is better, make a thread for it. This is about ALL pro basketball arenas. Not just two.


----------



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

SpicyMcHaggis said:


> When could this happen? I like the exterior shots.. did they publish anything about the interior?


On the website they have a series of axonometric cutaways of the interior as well as programmatic plans, but no renderings of the reconfigured seating bowl as of yet. In terms of timing, it is likely to go through with a Vikings stadium funding bill if that comes to pass, so possibly in the next year or two. This was qouted at about $155 million, so about half the cost of a new arena, hopefully with everything they would get in a new building.


----------



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

WesTexas said:


> The Warriors, Bucks and Kings need a new arena more than anyone else in the league.


The Bradley Center is well located and could be renovated in similar fashion to the proposed Target Center changes (They are laid out in essentially identical fashion) with less exterior work needed. The concourses and restroom numbers are fine and the entry lobbies are really quite well done. So maybe $100 million in changes to seating/VIP new concessions and electronics and you'd have good as new arena, Sacremento is pretty tragic looking though, and Oracle has some serious issues from what I hear.


----------



## ryebreadraz (Sep 4, 2008)

The arena is also owned by the owner of the Bruins, not the Celtics.


----------



## eMKay (Feb 2, 2007)

WesTexas said:


> How is American Airlines Arena and Amway considered better than American Airlines Center?
> 
> In my opinion, the AAC is the most unique arena in the NBA.


I wouldn't put too much stock in that list, it has Staples and MSG at the top, two pretty terrible arenas. I didn't read the article but I assume it's based on "amenities" for the 1%ers, or other things that have nothing to do with the arena itself. For example, why is Prudential Center 25th? I'm certain that has nothing to do with the actual arena. 

Maybe I'll make a list of the greatest Cabbage Patch Kids of all time. I have no idea what I'm talking about but I bet it would cause quite a stir in the Cabbage Patch Kids forums


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

That's typical Bleacher Report BS. An article for the sake of writing an article. His "analysis" is terrible, and he gives no real explanation for any of it.


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> i really dont understand the rankings above. why on earth is MSG #1? the basketball mecca nonsense needs to stop.
> 
> LA, Chicago, and Boston are basketball meccas, NYC...not so much. Most NBA championships? Boston and LA. Most NCAA championships? LA. City with the most players in the NBA? LA every year, by a huge margin and Chicago second. MSG basketball championships? 2 in 65 years. Staples Center? 5 in 12. United Center? 6 in 20. there is zero reason why MSG should be #1.


If sporting venues were ranked based upon team success, PNC would be the worst park in the majors.


----------



## Archbishop (Aug 18, 2009)

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> i really dont understand the rankings above. why on earth is MSG #1? the basketball mecca nonsense needs to stop.
> 
> LA, Chicago, and Boston are basketball meccas, NYC...not so much. Most NBA championships? Boston and LA. Most NCAA championships? LA. City with the most players in the NBA? LA every year, by a huge margin and Chicago second. MSG basketball championships? 2 in 65 years. Staples Center? 5 in 12. United Center? 6 in 20. there is zero reason why MSG should be #1.


Boston won their championships in the original Boston Garden. Lakers won a lot of theirs in the Forum. The Knicks have always played in MSG.


----------



## ryebreadraz (Sep 4, 2008)

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> i really dont understand the rankings above. why on earth is MSG #1? the basketball mecca nonsense needs to stop.
> 
> LA, Chicago, and Boston are basketball meccas, NYC...not so much. Most NBA championships? Boston and LA. Most NCAA championships? LA. City with the most players in the NBA? LA every year, by a huge margin and Chicago second. MSG basketball championships? 2 in 65 years. Staples Center? 5 in 12. United Center? 6 in 20. there is zero reason why MSG should be #1.


By this logic, the Oakland Coliseum is one of the five best stadiums in MLB history. Come on now. I'm a Lakers fan and I couldn't even put it in the top 10. It's a poor place to watch a game, designed as much for the concerts and other events as it is basketball. That's fine because it makes the arena a brilliant moneymaking machine and capable of hosting so many events that make it so famous, but that doesn't make it a good place to watch a basketball game.


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> i really dont understand the rankings above. why on earth is MSG #1? the basketball mecca nonsense needs to stop.
> 
> LA, Chicago, and Boston are basketball meccas, NYC...not so much. Most NBA championships? Boston and LA. Most NCAA championships? LA. City with the most players in the NBA? LA every year, by a huge margin and Chicago second. MSG basketball championships? 2 in 65 years. Staples Center? 5 in 12. United Center? 6 in 20. there is zero reason why MSG should be #1.


Common sense would tell you that championships have nothing to do with the quality of a building in terms of watching basketball.

And NYC is a basketball mecca...just ask anyone from there how much the city loves the game.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

RMB2007 said:


> *TD Garden*


i was surprised about how cozy the arena felt. i liked it and i really wanted to hate the place. getting out was interesting though. its seems as though the staircase winds down forever, going down to the depths of hell.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

ryebreadraz said:


> By this logic, the Oakland Coliseum is one of the five best stadiums in MLB history. Come on now. I'm a Lakers fan and I couldn't even put it in the top 10. It's a poor place to watch a game, designed as much for the concerts and other events as it is basketball. That's fine because it makes the arena a brilliant moneymaking machine and capable of hosting so many events that make it so famous, but that doesn't make it a good place to watch a basketball game.


agreed, i preferred the feel of the Forum myself. my main gripe is the perpetuation of MSG and NYC as the mecca of basketball, it simply isnt. i wasnt trying to imply that Staples, TD or United Center are best places to watch basketball, rather, i was saying that in their short histories, all three have as much if not much more basketball history than MSG.


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> agreed, i preferred the feel of the Forum myself. my main gripe is the perpetuation of MSG and NYC as the mecca of basketball, it simply isnt.


I thought East Coast/West Coast died with Pac and Biggie...


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

You know, this "east cost bias" nonsense needs to stop. You guys out on the west coast have such an inferiority complex when it comes to this stuff. The Lakers are on TV all the time. The Clippers are on TV all the time. ESPN does nationally televised college games over there all the time. You have fewer metro areas. Deal with it. You guys decided to live in a place that's 3 hours behind the major population centers of the country. Deal with it.


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> agreed, i preferred the feel of the Forum myself. my main gripe is the perpetuation of MSG and NYC as the mecca of basketball, it simply isnt. i wasnt trying to imply that Staples, TD or United Center are best places to watch basketball, rather, i was saying that in their short histories, all three have as much if not much more basketball history than MSG.


MSG probably holds more basketball events in a single year than Staples, United and TD combined (outside of the NBA).

Kids dream of someday playing at MSG in college. Wonder why the Big East Tournament is so cool? It's at the Garden. The NIT holds 2 tournaments there every year. And apart from that, there are a bunch of other preseason tournaments held there every year. When's the last time you turned on ESPN and saw a team other than the Celtics playing at TD? Or the Bulls at United? I guess Staples has the oh so popular Pac 12 tournament (which I've been to BTW, and was not impressed with the atmosphere.)

Maybe you just don't get it, but over here on the East Coast, NYC is basketball. It isn't even arguable. It's a fact.


----------



## Dallaz (Aug 6, 2011)

RMB2007 said:


> *TD Garden*


I hate the yellow seats. uke:


----------



## Timothy83 (Jan 20, 2012)

nomarandlee said:


> ^^ The old Boston Garden had those color seats which is why they were chosen.
> 
> I'm sure inside its fine but the TD Garden outside looks more then a bit banal. Perhaps the worst? outside exterior in the NBA I'm thinking.


Bradley center takes the cake for mine, ugly inside and out.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

en1044 said:


> MSG probably holds more basketball events in a single year than Staples, United and TD combined (outside of the NBA).
> 
> Kids dream of someday playing at MSG in college. Wonder why the Big East Tournament is so cool? It's at the Garden. The NIT holds 2 tournaments there every year. And apart from that, there are a bunch of other preseason tournaments held there every year. When's the last time you turned on ESPN and saw a team other than the Celtics playing at TD? Or the Bulls at United? I guess Staples has the oh so popular Pac 12 tournament (which I've been to BTW, and was not impressed with the atmosphere.)
> 
> Maybe you just don't get it, but over here on the East Coast, NYC is basketball. It isn't even arguable. It's a fact.


lol the NIT... whooop de doo.

and we dont have an inferiority complex on the west coast... its just that its very annoying that NYers have to insist that MSG and NYC are the mecca.


----------



## AMUCK (Nov 5, 2010)

how is new york the basketball mecca when their basketball team isn't even the most popular team in their own city? NYC is basketball .. lol


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

Sounds like they haven't figured out how to properly insulate the floor at the Prudential Center. Nets players are complaining it's too cold.


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> lol the NIT... whooop de doo.


Yeah, and the Big East Tournament -- you know, the conference that's won FOUR titles since the WAC-12 last did?


----------



## TexasBoi (Jan 7, 2004)

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> i really dont understand the rankings above. why on earth is MSG #1? the basketball mecca nonsense needs to stop.
> 
> LA, Chicago, and Boston are basketball meccas, NYC...not so much. Most NBA championships? Boston and LA. Most NCAA championships? LA. City with the most players in the NBA? LA every year, by a huge margin and Chicago second. MSG basketball championships? 2 in 65 years. Staples Center? 5 in 12. United Center? 6 in 20. there is zero reason why MSG should be #1.



Are you serious? Maybe you mean NYC is not an NBA mecca. But for the game of basketball in general with the history of street basketball, tournaments, and the legends that have came from there. Yes, NYC is indeed a basketball mecca. It's a huge part of their culture. Especially among Blacks and Hispanics.


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> lol the NIT... whooop de doo.
> 
> and we dont have an inferiority complex on the west coast... its just that its very annoying that NYers have to insist that MSG and NYC are the mecca.


The NIT is also a preseason tournament that starts before the conference schedule. It's one of many preseason basketball tournaments held at MSG.

And no one has to insist that MSG is the mecca of basketball. Over here it's just implied that it is. No one questions it because it's true.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

ok that settles it.


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

mrakbaseball said:


> The Kings franchise dates back to 1948 and involves a bunch of moves and another one looks imminent. I'm surprised they didn't move to Anaheim last year.


True..

Franchise History of the Sacramento Kings:
Rochester Royals 1948-57
Cincinnati Royals 1957-72
Kansas City-Omaha Kings 1972-75
Kansas City Kings 1975-85
Sacramento Kings 1985-??


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

*L.A. Sports Arena memories*

The L.A. Sports Arena is the former home for both the Lakers and Clippers and is serving as the temporary home for the UCLA Bruins. Looking back at at a game 25 years ago, the Chicago Bulls were in town taking on a Clippers team that would go on to lose 70 games that season.


----------



## hubemx (Jul 29, 2006)

mrakbaseball said:


> The L.A. Sports Arena is the former home for both the Lakers and Clippers


The L.A. Sports Arena was the former house of the Clippers but not of the Lakers.

Lakers use to play in the The Forum at Inglewood.


BTW: Amazing video of the greatest of all times.


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

hubemx said:


> The L.A. Sports Arena was the former house of the Clippers but not of the Lakers.
> 
> Lakers use to play in the The Forum at Inglewood.
> 
> ...


The Lakers played at the Sports Arena from 1960-1967 before the Forum was built.


----------



## KyleinOKC (Feb 19, 2012)

Benn said:


> Because their new owner is from Oklahoma and wanted a proper hometown team even if it meant fucking over Seattle?


Here we go with that crybaby statement again. You would have thought the Sonics were the only team in history to move to a different city.


----------



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

KyleinOKC said:


> Here we go with that crybaby statement again. You would have thought the Sonics were the only team in history to move to a different city.


Yeah cause I certainly don't remember the Northstars, oh wait.... But hey man, truths the truth, I am not a sonics fan nor from Seattle, but they got done dirty by the team, whose only interest was in relocating to Oklahoma. And I don't want to here about the Renton proposal becuase that was put together specifically because Seattle would never support it giving Bennett a relatively easy out. 
And good for Oklahoma City I guess, at least the team still is in a city with real fans, but if I were a Sonics fan I'd be insanely bitter over this one.


----------



## JJG (Aug 4, 2010)

The owner was given the team with the PROMISE of staying in Seattle. 

That = fucking over Seattle.


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

KyleinOKC said:


> Here we go with that crybaby statement again. You would have thought the Sonics were the only team in history to move to a different city.


Don't confuse hometown bias with the facts. Seattle got screwed, and your city is reaping the benefits. Seems kind of shady huh.

People know what they're talking about here. Don't underestimate them.


----------



## po-boy (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm no expert on NBA venues, but I'll add my opinion on a couple of places:

Verizon Center (DC) itself is only okay, but it is in a fun neighborhood with easy Metro access, so that makes it a good place to catch a game and hang out with friends before and after the game. I'd put it right in the middle of the pack.

Philips Arena (Atlanta) has what I think is a cool setup. All of the suites and club seats are on one side, while the other sides have the regular seating. This brings a lot of the cheap seats closer to the court while still providing plenty of revenue generating boxes and high end seats for the corporate types. The exterior design is also pretty sharp with the steel support columns spelling "ATLANTA". It also has good public transportation access with a MARTA station right there. It isn't groundbreaking and doesn't have a ton of history, but I think it is a little underrated.


----------



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

po-boy said:


> I'm no expert on NBA venues, but I'll add my opinion on a couple of places:
> 
> Philips Arena (Atlanta) has what I think is a cool setup. All of the suites and club seats are on one side, while the other sides have the regular seating. This brings a lot of the cheap seats closer to the court while still providing plenty of revenue generating boxes and high end seats for the corporate types. The exterior design is also pretty sharp with the steel support columns spelling "ATLANTA". It also has good public transportation access with a MARTA station right there. It isn't groundbreaking and doesn't have a ton of history, but I think it is a little underrated.


They argue that is pushes the cheap seats closer, however it doesn't really because one pushes an entire side of the upper level onto the other three sides. What an asymmetric layouts do for you are to simplify zoning and mass the VIP seating which typically involve a lot more plumbing which reduces costs. It also pushes more general fans to the endlines which is fine for hockey but is problematic for basketball in terms of sightlines. I think its a pretty well executed layout, but its important to understand the difference between sales pitch and actual design implications.


----------



## zdaddy233 (Oct 31, 2007)

This probably isn't the most on topic thing, but the NBA will consider placing advertisements on jerseys in the near future. Thoughts?


----------



## JJG (Aug 4, 2010)

zdaddy233 said:


> This probably isn't the most on topic thing, but the NBA will consider placing advertisements on jerseys in the near future. Thoughts?


Oh God, if that EVER happened (which I doubt ever will) I'd shoot who ever was the commissioner just on the thought of it.


----------



## Topher51 (Mar 28, 2009)

Benn said:


> They argue that is pushes the cheap seats closer, however it doesn't really because one pushes an entire side of the upper level onto the other three sides. What an asymmetric layouts do for you are to simplify zoning and mass the VIP seating which typically involve a lot more plumbing which reduces costs. It also pushes more general fans to the endlines which is fine for hockey but is problematic for basketball in terms of sightlines. I think its a pretty well executed layout, but its important to understand the difference between sales pitch and actual design implications.


You can argue that, but I have watched a Thrashers game from the upper deck in Phillips and those seats are tremendously closer to the ice than the same basic seats in Verizon Center and Wachovia Center (for comparsion). You are only a little closer horizontally, but you are dozens of feet lower and that makes a big difference.


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

zdaddy233 said:


> This probably isn't the most on topic thing, but the NBA will consider placing advertisements on jerseys in the near future. Thoughts?


I think it could add to the jerseys if done properly. Such as having say a no larger then 4 inch patch near the shoulder blade of the jersey. It also shouldn't dominate or displace the current team names or logos.

That said once that barrier is broken I don't expect rules to be in place and for the matter be handled right. Eventually greed will drive the owners to make a few more million bucks by selling the prime space on their jerseys to the highest bidder like they do in European Soccer. So given that its best not to introduce the concept to the NBA because the other leagues will likely follow suite not long after and good taste and proportionality will not win the day.


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

If you do it the football way (1 ad per jersey in champions league) it will be alright. I can't imagine fotoball jersey without ad this days. It adds a lot to the design. On other hand if you do it the way Euro basketball, ice hockey and other sports do it.. well.. get prepared to have 15-20 adds per jersey.


----------



## howow2012 (Jan 21, 2012)

*BOK Center does pre-season OKC Thunder Games and Host Tulsa Shocks WNBA Games*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BOK_Center

http://www.bokcenter.com/


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

BOK is a nice arena.


----------



## AMUCK (Nov 5, 2010)

Putting advertising on jerseys should and will happen. The money is there and it's too much to ignore. good for the NBA


----------



## JJG (Aug 4, 2010)

AMUCK said:


> Putting advertising on jerseys should and will happen. The money is there and it's too much to ignore. good for the NBA


****.... THAT!

Could you imagine some soulless corperate name on these?









REAL fans would riot. We have enough corperate names on arenas and courts and ads everywhere in the arena. Leave them off the jerseys.


----------



## Darloeye (Jun 15, 2010)

JJG said:


> ****.... THAT!
> 
> Could you imagine some soulless corperate name on these?
> 
> ...


Adidas ?

But yeah one of the reasons why I first started to watch american sports was because their shirts had no sponsors name on the shirt. 

Plus it will date the jeresys hno:


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

The Celtics generate enough revenue that they wouldn't need a sponsor. All of the teams with "classic" jerseys do. There's a reason the other teams come out with a new jersey all the time, they need the money.

There are teams in the NBA that lose money.


----------



## JJG (Aug 4, 2010)

Darloeye said:


> *Adidas* ?
> 
> But yeah one of the reasons why I first started to watch american sports was because their shirts had no sponsors name on the shirt.
> 
> Plus it will date the jeresys hno:


Well, that's the outfitter. They're the exception. 

And I didn't think the amount of teams changing their uniforms damn near every year in the NBA had something to do with revenue....


----------



## FrankCostello (Mar 13, 2009)

AMUCK said:


> Putting advertising on jerseys should and will happen. The money is there and it's too much to ignore. good for the NBA


I hope it will NEVER happen. This is one of the reasons I stopped watching basketball in my country Puerto Rico. Look at this shame...










Just a couple of sponsors in the kit.


----------



## JJG (Aug 4, 2010)

FrankCostello said:


> I hope it will NEVER happen. This is one of the reasons I stopped watching basketball in *my country Puerto Rico*. Look at this shame...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.... country?


But yeah, this is exactly what I'm talking about. That's disgusting!


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

JJG said:


> ****.... THAT!
> 
> Could you imagine some soulless corperate name on these?
> 
> ...


Riot over a Celtics uniform? I'm a real fan and I couldn't give a shit about the Celtics.


----------



## JJG (Aug 4, 2010)

WeimieLvr said:


> Riot over a Celtics uniform? I'm a real fan and I couldn't give a shit about the Celtics.


CELTICS fans give a shit about the Celtics.....

:sleepy:


----------



## AMUCK (Nov 5, 2010)

FrankCostello said:


> I hope it will NEVER happen. This is one of the reasons I stopped watching basketball in my country Puerto Rico. Look at this shame...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh don't worry, it would never come to that. This a league that implemented a dress code and went with an aggressive "NBA CARES" campaign after the artest brawl, they care about their image. Look I'm a Lakers fan, do i want a sponsor across the chest rather than "Lakers" no, but _it can be done right_. I'm completely fine with something on the back of the jerseys just beneath the number. The Lakers don't need the money so i'm thinking they would go with something small-scale. Other franchises, as someone else mentioned are losing money, could opt for a much bigger logo. Money dictates it. I believe the Mavs practice jerseys have a ad. logo, it's going to happen.


----------



## Enio125 (Nov 19, 2010)

howow2012 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BOK_Center
> 
> http://www.bokcenter.com/


This is a great looking arena, but my only concern is that they spent $200 million on a WNBA arena. There is absolutely no way Tulsa will ever get an NBA or NHL team.


----------



## howow2012 (Jan 21, 2012)

Enio125 said:


> This is a great looking arena, but my only concern is that they spent $200 million on a WNBA arena. There is absolutely no way Tulsa will ever get an NBA or NHL team.


Yeah you're right not within the next 20 to 25 years..........never the less it's one of the best entertainment venue in the world....


----------



## JJG (Aug 4, 2010)

Enio125 said:


> This is a great looking arena, but my only concern is that they spent $200 million on a WNBA arena. There is absolutely no way Tulsa will ever get an NBA or NHL team.


It can also host concerts, conventions, and arena football. 

Hey, arenas aren't limited to JUST sports.


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

Enio125 said:


> This is a great looking arena, but my only concern is that they spent $200 million on a WNBA arena. There is absolutely no way Tulsa will ever get an NBA or NHL team.


they skimped on the premium seating

that's what's costing them

same with Omaha


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

KingmanIII said:


> they skimped on the premium seating
> 
> that's what's costing them
> 
> same with Omaha


whats costing them is they aren't major cities, even KC and Louisville with NBA quality arenas aren't getting teams so you can't expect Des Moines, Tulsa, Omaha, or any other mid level midwest city to be getting a team over them.


----------



## howow2012 (Jan 21, 2012)

weava said:


> whats costing them is they aren't major cities, even KC and Louisville with NBA quality arenas aren't getting teams so you can't expect Des Moines, Tulsa, Omaha, or any other mid level midwest city to be getting a team over them.


So you think that Louisville Kentucky is a "Peer" city of Kansas City MO/KS I don't think so..and Louisville doesn't punch above it's " Weight Class" like Tulsa Oklahoma and Omaha Nebraka does. Louisville is static and Tulsa is growing and becoming more and more of a Major City , however Omaha Metro is slightly smaller ( 50,000) to (90,000) ppl but still Punches Like A Small Major Urban Area MSA which starts at 1,000,000 people.

Tulsa OK
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tulsa,_Oklahoma

Omaha NE
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Omaha,_Nebraska

Louisville KY
http://www.emporis.com/city/louisville-ky-usa


----------



## howow2012 (Jan 21, 2012)

howow2012 said:


> So you think that Louisville Kentucky is a "Peer" city of Kansas City MO/KS I don't think so..and Louisville doesn't punch above it's " Weight Class" like Tulsa Oklahoma and Omaha Nebraka does. Louisville is static and Tulsa is growing and becoming more and more of a Major City , however Omaha Metro is slightly smaller ( 50,000) to (90,000) ppl but still Punches Like A Small Major Urban Area MSA which starts at 1,000,000 people.
> 
> Tulsa OK
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tulsa,_Oklahoma
> ...


Tulsa OK has 4 skyscrapers over 500 ft two of which are over 600 feet
Louisville KY has one skyscraper over 500 feet and none over 600 feet
Omaha NE has one skyscraper over 500 feet...one over 600 feet

Louisville KY Emporis
http://www.emporis.com/city/louisville-ky-usa

Omaha NE Emporis
http://www.emporis.com/city/omaha-ne-usa

Tulsa OK Emporis
http://www.emporis.com/city/tulsa-ok-usa

Off the top of my "head" Tulsa has two building that are 667 feet and 648 feet which are taller than Omaha NE tallest at 630 feet and Louisville KY tallest at 540 feet , just off the top of my head ( read Emporis)....


----------



## Kakarotto (Dec 2, 2009)

SpicyMcHaggis said:


> If you do it the football way (1 ad per jersey in champions league) it will be alright. I can't imagine fotoball jersey without ad this days. It adds a lot to the design. On other hand if you do it the way Euro basketball, ice hockey and other sports do it.. well.. get prepared to have 15-20 adds per jersey.


Maybe in football it adds to the design. BUT remember in contrast to the NBA, on football jersey you will not find a big name of the team on the center of it. In football shirt there is place for a little logo of the club on your heart so you have a big empty area under it for an advertisement. That's the main difference between NBA and football jerseys. 

So would you betray your history/tradition and sacrifice your NBA team name on your jersey, for example "LAKERS" or "BULLS" for an advertisement like "SEARS" or "PAMPERS":nuts:??? :bash:

This is a terrible idea. I will stop watching NBA if they do it. I'm not from US and in my country there is a lot of adds on jerseys and basketball courts and that's the reason I'm not watching our basketball at all. It kills my eyes so please NBA don't do it.

*Money is not everything.*


----------



## will101 (Jan 16, 2011)

Kakarotto said:


> So would you betray your history/tradition and sacrifice your NBA team name on your jersey, for example "LAKERS" or "BULLS" for an advertisement like "SEARS" or "PAMPERS":nuts:??? :bash:


I think that Pampers would be an excellent sponsor for the Lakers. :lol:


----------



## Darloeye (Jun 15, 2010)

will101 said:


> I think that Pampers would be an excellent sponsor for the Lakers. :lol:




:lol:


----------



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

Word


----------



## hubemx (Jul 29, 2006)

Kakarotto said:


> Maybe in football it adds to the design. BUT remember in contrast to the NBA, on football jersey you will not find a big name of the team on the center of it. In football shirt there is place for a little logo of the club on your heart so you have a big empty area under it for an advertisement. That's the main difference between NBA and football jerseys.
> 
> So would you betray your history/tradition and sacrifice your NBA team name on your jersey, for example "LAKERS" or "BULLS" for an advertisement like "SEARS" or "PAMPERS":nuts:??? :bash:
> 
> ...





AMUCK said:


> oh don't worry, it would never come to that. This a league that implemented a dress code and went with an aggressive "NBA CARES" campaign after the artest brawl, they care about their image. Look I'm a Lakers fan, do i want a sponsor across the chest rather than "Lakers" no, but _it can be done right_. I'm completely fine with something on the back of the jerseys just beneath the number. The Lakers don't need the money so i'm thinking they would go with something small-scale. Other franchises, as someone else mentioned are losing money, could opt for a much bigger logo. Money dictates it. I believe the Mavs practice jerseys have a ad. logo, it's going to happen.


*
Coming soon: Ads on NBA jerseys*

http://espn.go.com/blog/truehoop/post/_/id/48130/coming-soon-ads-on-nba-jerseys

*NBA Approves Advertising on Jerseys for 2013-14 Season 
*
http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1266148-nba-approves-advertising-on-jerseys-for-2013-14-season


----------

